# ## December 2021 - Showcase your Bulovas ##



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's past midday on 02 December and nobody's started a thread, so here goes:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my first modern bulova.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My birth year watch N7...coincidentally the last year of production for these Accutrons


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> my first modern bulova.


Welcome to the Klub! did you get that Black Friday deal ?

Bulova Sweeping Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome to the Klub! did you get that Black Friday deal ?
> 
> Bulova Sweeping Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


indeed i did! thanks to the good folks on the forum. 

should have bought that hack watch rather. but this blue is super fine.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1960 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview.








*


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

1974 Spaceview 214 “UFO”

I live to clash colors


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> 1974 Spaceview 214 “UFO”
> 
> I live to clash colors


You'd give @JustAbe a run for the money in the flamboyant socks department 😜


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Much less color clashing. Black and white on black and white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Here’s my most recent purchase.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron “203”


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Benetton by Bulova. Plastic everything except the caseback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron “MD425”


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Bulova Accutron Alpha “541”


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter and 333 Lady Diver. Together, it’s my Caravelle 999


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulova Accuswiss


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

love this watch. On a Nato to preserve the leather watch band but i do love it on this nato strap.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> 1974 Spaceview 214 “UFO”
> 
> I live to clash colors


This is the watch my brother in law (now deceased) showed me many years ago that just recently i have been searching for info on. Had no idea what brand it was just remember he said it was super accurate. This was when i was not a watch collector so i just passively nodded my head and paid little attention to his story. What model is it please i really would like info on it as it’s driven me close to insane trying to figure which one it was. Pm me or start a little thread on it with the info. Thank you


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Love your 96B229/230. 
That is the one I am trying to get next,


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Buff52 said:


> This is the watch my brother in law (now deceased) showed me many years ago that just recently i have been searching for info on. Had no idea what brand it was just remember he said it was super accurate. This was when i was not a watch collector so i just passively nodded my head and paid little attention to his story. What model is it please i really would like info on it as it’s driven me close to insane trying to figure which one it was. Pm me or start a little thread on it with the info. Thank you


Yes it’s an awesome little piece! This is a 1974 Spaceview 214 in the case #3353 - the “UFO” case. They are rather difficult to come by now, but the watchmaker that I got mine from seems to have one up for sale:









Restored 1974 BULOVA Accutron 214 Spaceview Mens Backset Watch "UFO" Case MODEL! | eBay


Correct and original Chapter Ring version of the Accutron Spaceview model. in the infamous "UFO" case! A Chapter Ring Spaceview Model. NOT another FrankenSteined conversion! "Spaceviews" that have been converted from watches that were never issued by Bulova as Spaceview models.



www.ebay.com





This one and the one in the listing is fully factory as that’s all Robert does, but there are also plenty of “Frankenstein” watches on eBay for <$500. However I’m not sure you’ll be able to find the UFO case like that.

It really is one of the coolest pieces of horological history out there, and even more so with the connection to your brother. I could write an entire essay about the movement (I’ll spare you), but for now I’d just like to highlight how beautiful the second hand sweep is. Indistinguishable from my Spring Drive even if it does technically “tick” 360 times per second. Significantly smoother than any precisionist movement I’ve seen.

Happy to answer any other questions, but if you’re interested, I’d recommend you reach out to the Robert from vintageaccutron above and tell him Evan sent you!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Sopapillas Thanks so much for the response and info. After i wrote you that text and sent i realized you actually put the model name above your picture. 
so i did some quick research and found it fascinating. But i’ll leave that for another conversation and quit hi jacking this picture thread. Carry on with those great pictures please.👍🏻❤


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

No problem Buff! I will follow up with my CURV





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Old Tractor, that day window needs attention i see.


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

Here’s a purchase from earlier this year…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

And my Curv…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice watches!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Buff52 said:


> Old Tractor, that day window needs attention i see.


No, I work 2nd shift so I don't get off work until 3:00 AM. At the time that pic was taken, it simply hadn't completed the day-of-week change. Never fear, it changes properly by the time most of you are waking up! 😉


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ok. Though you would think it would start its change just before midnight and complete it shortly after midnight?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

N3 Accutron Date and Day “BD”, commonly referred to as the ‘Woody‘ Model


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Accutronredux said:


> N3 Accutron Date and Day “BD”, commonly referred to as the ‘Woody‘ Model
> 
> View attachment 16288243
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1973 auto


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Here's one of mine:


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Accutron Astronaut LE


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Buff52 said:


> Ok. Though you would think it would start its change just before midnight and complete it shortly after midnight?


Vintage watches don't work that way. I have Seikos, Citizens, Gruens, Bulovas and most of them take one to four hours to completely change over the day of the week...especially if they have dual language dials! 😁


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Got this almost-NOS Caravelle auto a couple days ago with box and tags. I have one of this model already - but not in this condition - so I'll sell the other.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ok what is NOS? It’s early and coffee doesn’t work on my memory like it used to.



sixtysix said:


> 1973 auto


also this 73? Have you ever had it serviced?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron “521”


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

This watch as many others fully Restored by *Rob Berkavicius, Bangkok, Thailand. *


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accuttron "204"


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

NOS = New Old Stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the NOS answer. Now whats a motion quartz?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

All beautiful!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Buff52 said:


> Thanks for the NOS answer. Now whats a motion quartz?


It’s a kinetic movement. The automatic winding weight charges up a resistor which will store some energy like a battery, but with a shorter duration. The seconds hand will stutter when it’s low on charge, and then quit like a regular automatic movement. A shake will get it going again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

And another moon watch… on a Barton band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

Not sure why the pic didn’t post on the previous post… here it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Accutron II.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

I put a bandoleer bracelet on this one.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Wore the Sea King the other day and the fancy Diamond Marine Star today.......




I even have the original ad!!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1962 Accutron Spaceview B Yellow Dot/w correct M1 Movement. I own a couple of them. My first one was an inheritance from my late Grandfather. *


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


> *1962 Accutron Spaceview B Yellow Dot/w correct M1 Movement. I own a couple of them. My first one was an inheritance from my late Grandfather. *


Oh My.....................lovely, lovely and lovely !

'nuff said


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sixtysix said:


> Wore the Sea King the other day and the fancy Diamond Marine Star today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew Bulova had so many stunning watches in its history...................


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Is that one of those cork-based non-leather straps? It looks nice!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

New arrival.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch yet beautiful Bulova for this Friday!

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16302472


gorgeous. have i asked you before, what is this model number? simple and elegant.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Merry Christmas eve all


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Had a costume change tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> gorgeous. have i asked you before, what is this model number? simple and elegant.


My apologies for the belated reply Paul. 

I no longer have the box or any papers for this watch, so can't quote you the reference number.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> My apologies for the belated reply Paul.
> 
> I no longer have the box or any papers for this watch, so can't quote you the reference number.


I think it is 96B229/96B230, depending on strap option.
I love that watch but it is hard to get now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

loubapache said:


> I think it is 96B229/96B230, depending on strap option.
> I love that watch but it is hard to get now.


thank you! i’m much obliged. thank you as well @Russ1965


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

loubapache said:


> I think it is 96B229/96B230, depending on strap option.
> I love that watch but it is hard to get now.


You are a life-saver !

It would have to be the B229, because it came on a NATO type strap.


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Green strap? I think so.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

loubapache said:


> Green strap? I think so.
> View attachment 16321580


Yup !

That's it !


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I meant to post this yesterday, but got distracted by the festivities. Back on the JB Champion for Christmas day.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

My father’s 1957 Mr Universe.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Definitely not a Sunflower. 

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

but does great as a field watch. 

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1970 (N0) Buklova Sea King. Rare blue dial with white whale. 11ANACD movement.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

VINTAGE BULOVA ...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well Then Lets See said:


> VINTAGE BULOVA ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16323949
> ...



Wow............just wow


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Well Then Lets See said:


> VINTAGE BULOVA ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16323949
> ...


Again with the showing off…
Now, if you’ve got any extras bracelets to share, then we can talk!
Magnificent collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*ACCUTRON ASTRONUAT GMT 214HN*
1966


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Bulova Curv. This "workaround" for the proprietary silicone straps is actually inspired by this reddit post.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

My favorites from the year. Happy new year to all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chop25 (Jan 1, 2022)

New member, my daily wearer!


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ive got a 96B229 also but no good pics of it right now, definitely an all time favorite.


----------

